# Forget footlocking



## Ekka (Aug 11, 2006)

The quality of this vid is a bit hopeless and I dont have the original tape anymore but you'll get the idea.

Around 2mins and 11mb in wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/forgetfootlocking2.wmv


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 11, 2006)

*nice*


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 11, 2006)

thats what I'm talking about. Perfect for a big guy.(Fat) 


OSHA would love to see that! But i wont tell. SSSSHHHH!


----------



## Ekka (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been thinking about that and have an idea.

Attach the end of the climbing line to the pulling device (kanga) etc with a prussik on a link that'll break before the climbing line. Then there's no way to over load the system.

Equip the climber with a fox whistle so he can give alarm signals if req'd.

Install another large prussik on the tail of the climbing line before the redirect pulley at the base of the tree. That prussik to be attached to the tree. This is now a fail safe on the tail and also allows the kanga to get another grab if you run out of reversing room.

When all is said and done the climber is still very secure as we are only pulling on the tail. His normal set up still secures him independently of the system.

A final dynamometer reading on the sytem should reveal that there isn't any additional forces put on the system than a climber doing it themselves. This test could be done by attaching the dynamometer at the top where the cambium saver is.

The only argument left for OSH wankers is that the climber is not solely in control of the lift. Well, neither are they on cranes! A system of communication and alarms is implemented.

If at the base we had a remote control winch etc then it would be fine as the climber could control it.

Imagine you have to go up 100' .... who would be the fresher and less exhausted worker up there, the climber/footlocker or the elevator rider?


----------



## clearance (Aug 11, 2006)

Imagine if you have to go up 100', I do it all the time, and higher, it ain't no big thing. I only have dailup, but I'm guessing its some kind of cheating device 'cause spurless climbing is harder than most here like to admit. Am I right?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 11, 2006)

I bet he pulled himself up with a truck.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Aug 11, 2006)

cool, easy and keeps you fresh for cutting...i still would prefer to spike it if it were a removal though ( personal preference) are those gum trees in the vid??? 

-mike


----------



## Stumper (Aug 11, 2006)

Naw. A Mini-skidsteer


----------



## Ekka (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah they were gum trees, and yeah if it was a removal you'd spike it.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah you would have to secure the climber/rider if the tail end on the kanga would fail.


----------

